# ENFP, ENFJ or INFJ... which type is most romantically compatible with the INFP ?



## OkayKay (May 12, 2012)

Echoing what a few other posters have already mentioned... that is, MBTI types have little bearing on chemistry and compatibility of a partner. I did learn this the hard way, though, that people whom I thought were supposed to be compatible with me based on type, didn't turn out to be that way. As it is, I think there is an actual difference between being able to understand/hang out with each other and actually being attracted with each other.

But I'm just going to give my two cents' worth of what I (an INFP) think of each type as a potential partner:

*INFP -* I came close to getting together with one. On the surface, she seemed to have a lot in common with me, but as time came and cracks appeared, I realized she had very different yardsticks in looking at things and had very different values/ideas as me. That said, I think INFP-INFP pairings can be awesome, if and only if expectations/values/goals are similar. The Fi function probably gave every single one of us a unique viewpoint on things. 

*ENFP -* As some have pointed out, they can be really wild and basically are the life of the party. I've also met one who was interested in me (a fact I only found out later) and who wasn't a party girl. Ultimately, I think their lifestyle and ways of communication can really either really attract you or repulse you.

*ENFJ -* In theory I think an ENFJ-INFP pairing would be wonderful. I've not met an ENFJ girl yet but I base this on a very close male friend that I have. I would definitely date a female version of my friend, that's for sure. Although because of the caretaker nature of them, I'd think it'd be hard to assure them constantly as they can feel rather insecure.

*INFJ -* I'm just going to sum it up by saying they're good as friends, but probably no more than that. As mentioned by someone here, their functions are completely different, so fundamentally there might be a lot of misunderstandings. However, I do think that INFJs are probably closest to INFPs in terms of expectations and values.


----------



## Notanidealist (Jan 16, 2017)

I do think it has more to do with the person than with the type. However, I usually get on better with TJs and TPs in long-term relationships (as co-workers and friends as well) than with other NFs. My husband of over 20 years is probably an ISTJ. We have the same cognitive functions but in a different order, so we may emphasize different things in the way we go about our daily lives, but we have a good understanding of each other's needs and feelings as well as a respect for each other's strong points.

The NF type I get on best with is probably ENFP. I have a pretty good friend who I think is an ENFP and we always have lots to talk about and understand each other well. She's sort of manic, however, and after spending a few hours with her I feel like I'm staggering off some theme park ride with my head spinning.

I find some high Fe types a bit too dramatic, and I also feel like I'm walking on eggshells around them. There are too many layers to the conversation and too much reading and misreading of each other's signals. It's like traversing a minefield every time I need to get a simple answer on something. I have a few co-workers like this, and I definitely wouldn't want to deal with it in a romantic relationship. 

Again, it also depends on a lot of other issues such as chemistry, personal values and how you express and want to receive love. Type is only a small part of the equation.


----------

